

The world’s most over-engineered alarm clock - Manishearth
http://manishearth.github.io/blog/2015/08/29/the-worlds-most-over-engineered-alarm-clock/

======
koudi
"This needs me to: ..nmap...ssh...etc". I'm too lazy to do this so I would
script it ;)

~~~
Manishearth
But when I'm able to script (i.e. when I'm fully awake), it's in my best
interests that I _don 't_ write that script, so I don't. And if I'm able to
write that script in my sleep ... well, I've lost then (but also, in a way,
won!) :P

